# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  فساتين عرس وقصات 2011

## أميرة قوس النصر

زي ما كلكو بتعرفو عرسي رح يكونن بشهر 11 اذا ما تأجل لاي ظرف من الظروف  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69): 


وطبعا تقرقعت من كثر ما شفت وبعت الي رائد وشفت كتالوجات لفساتين العرس لدرجة اني بفكر بعد ما اتخرج واتجوز اصير مصممة فساتين عرس مهو صرت خبير  :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59): 


المهم وبلا طول سيرة رح ازودكم بصور لاحدث صيحات الموضة وفساتين العرس اللي للان موجودة 



 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S: 
 :Eh S:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## طوق الياسمين

هاد حلو وان شاء الله بتلبسي احلى فستان بـ حياتك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## ورده السعاده

كلهم حلوين كتير
وان شاء الله بتكوني احلى عروس وبتلبسي احلى فستان

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):

----------


## &روان&

*كلهم حلوين واكيد انت الي بتحلي الفستان
والف مبرووك*

----------


## حبيبة نايف

ياحبيبتي الله يتمملك بخيييييييير
ويكون بعلك أحسن رجال بالعالم :Si (34): 

وأخيرا كنت مستائة من وجودي بالمنتدى لأني المجوزة الوحيدة هون :15 9 14[1]: 

كل ماكانت البدلة نفاشة وديلها من ورا طويل ومن فوق بلا كمام بتكون أحلى
والله هيك كانت بدلتي وكنت متل الملكة 
بعدين نصيحة من أختك حتى لو كنتي مقتدرة ماديا لاتشتري البدلة شرا
لأنه حضل قاعدة عألبك طول العمر ولاتفكري تبيعيها بعدين لأنه بكون موديلها راح
 وياحبذا لو جبتيها أبيض تلج أحلى بكتير من الأوف وايت
وإزا كان جوزك طويل ارفعي شعرك أد ماتأدري بكوني متل الملكة
واممممممممم في كتير شغلات لازم تتنبهلها العروس بس هلأ راح اللي فبالي
وبإذن ربنا أنا ناويه أنزل موضوع مستقل بكل ماتحتاجه العروس لأني الحمدلله خبرة :Bl (8): 
وغير إني هاليومين عايمة بتجهيزاتي لآخر الشهر عرس أختي وبنات إخواتي التلات تبارك الرحمن

والله يوفئ كل العرايس يارب

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]: 
الله يسلمكن يارب

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

http://www.manalifashion.com/images/D/FY201.jpg

http://www.manalifashion.com/images/D/FJ191-1.jpg


http://www.manalifashion.com/images/D/BS656-1.jpg

http://www.manalifashion.com/images/D/BS639.jpg

http://www.manalifashion.com/images/D/BS639-1.jpg

http://www.manalifashion.com/images/D/BJ621-1.jpg

http://www.manalifashion.com/images/D/FJ218.jpg

http://www.manalifashion.com/images/D/J310.jpg

http://www.manalifashion.com/images/D/J277.jpg

http://www.manalifashion.com/images/D/J310..jpg

http://www.manalifashion.com/images/D/J326.jpg

http://www.manalifashion.com/images/D/J326-.jpg


http://www.manalifashion.com/images/D/FY201.jpg

http://www.manalifashion.com/images/D/J277.jpg

http://www.manalifashion.com/images/D/J310..jpg


http://www.manalifashion.com/images/D/J310.jpg

http://www.manalifashion.com/images/D/JJ627-1.jpg

http://www.manalifashion.com/images/D/FY161.jpg

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الان رح اودكم بصور انا صورتها واشي بعتها الي المحلات اللي بتعطني الكتالوجات  :Si (22):  :Si (22): 

قلت الكم شكلي رح اشتغل اخرتي بهاد الكار ب هندسة بلا كتابه بلا هم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[BIMG]http://www.manalifashion.com/images/D/Y11005_JKT_006_Hero-01.jpg[/BIMG]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[IMG]http://www.manalifashion.com/images/D/domain-.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]ممممممم .. هاد حلو 



[/align]*

----------

